# Instalation von E-Mu 0404



## Chruesch (27. April 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem beim installieren meiner Soundkarte E-MU 0404. Die analogen ausgänge funktioneren, aber die eingänge nicht. Im PatchMix DSP wird aber ein signal erkannt wenn ich zB das Mikrophon anstecke. Kann mir jemand helfen? Danke im voraus Ich habe übrigens windows xp mit dem service pack 2. Gruss chruesch


----------



## Rollo (2. Mai 2005)

Die Probleme kenne ich. Ich habe auch die EMU-0404. Schau mal auf die Send-Kanäle im PatchMix DSP und darauf wie deine Ausgangskanäle in deinem Aufnahme Programm eingestellt sind. Diese müssen die selben sein. Dann müsste es funktionieren...ich hoffe klappt so.


----------

